# Curved aluminum segments - chip out



## silent soundly (Jun 18, 2015)

I have made a black walnut pen blank with four sheets of .016" aluminum curving through it they are glued in with plenty of medium ca. I am experiencing bad chip out trying to turn it down to a cylinder. I am using a 3/4 roughing gouge which is freshly sharpened, but no luck. I have it reglued and drying right now, but should I change tools? Should I use a skew that I sharpen with a diamond hone up to 600?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes, try the skew. Also knock off the sharp corners with a belt sander or disk or file. Whatever you have available.


----------



## Darley (Jun 18, 2015)

Use only Skew


----------



## magpens (Jun 19, 2015)

Photo(s) would be nice, please.  Would love to see what you are doing.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 19, 2015)

magpens said:


> Photo(s) would be nice, please.  Would love to see what you are doing.


 Mal, I think this is what he's doing. A fun project which I will do again some day. NOTE: At the end of this tutorial, you can print the sheet of patterns David has provided. Then, cut out the pieces and glue them to your blanks. Let them dry and, start cutting.


http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/curved_metal_segmenting.pdf


----------



## Wood Butcher (Jun 19, 2015)

I just was reading an article today on "life lessons".  The gist of it was that you will only learn from mistakes, not successes; I have learned a lot.  My experience has been that epoxy, allowed to set over night, seems to give much better results when joining dissimilar materials such as metal and wood.  I'm not saying I have the definitive answer on this but this has been my experience.  Keep trying all options till you find the repeatable success that awaits you.
WB


----------



## alphageek (Jun 19, 2015)

Normally, I do much of my segmenting with CA, but aluminum sheet for a filler is the one place that I agree that epoxy is a good idea.


----------



## BSea (Jun 19, 2015)

Also, don't go too far without using some CA to keep everything together.  Turn, apply CA, turn some more, apply more CA.


----------

